# Snail Eggs VS Slug Eggs?



## WildSpider (Nov 8, 2018)

I collected some eggs today from the garden. I know they're either snail or slug but I can never tell which until they've hatched. Is there any way to tell if they are snail eggs or slug eggs?

Bonus question: There's an isopod in there that apparently got scooped up when I was collecting the eggs. Does anyone know if it will chew on the eggs or if it will just be helpful in keeping molds down. I'm thinking I could put a little piece of carrot in there for it.

Thanks in advance .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MTA (Nov 8, 2018)

I would remove the isopod, and I think they are slug eggs. Snail eggs usually are't that clear,  and some have a calcified shell.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 8, 2018)

MTA said:


> I would remove the isopod, and I think they are slug eggs. Snail eggs usually are't that clear,  and some have a calcified shell.


Thank you so much. This helps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 14, 2018)

I think I've got snail eggs this time .


Accidentally got dirt on the eggs when collecting. Hopefully that won't negatively impact the eggs at all?

Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MTA (Nov 15, 2018)

It shouldn't, they should be fine as long as theres plenty of humidity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Nov 20, 2018)

Where did you find these? Are snails/slugs common in your area? I would love to own some, but I doubt I'd be able to find any.


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 20, 2018)

antinous said:


> Where did you find these? Are snails/slugs common in your area? I would love to own some, but I doubt I'd be able to find any.


Extremely common (at least in our yard). I found the slug eggs in a pot of peonies that had died down for the year. As for the snail eggs, I found those under a walking stone in our yard. 

When strawberries start coming on, both slugs and snails are all over them.


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 20, 2018)

antinous said:


> I would love to own some, but I doubt I'd be able to find any.


Is Illinois pretty dry then? Also, do you keep any plants outside?


----------



## antinous (Nov 20, 2018)

WildSpider said:


> Is Illinois pretty dry then? Also, do you keep any plants outside?


Nah, it’s not dry. I just haven’t found any where I’m at. Yes! I have a garden, I’ll try looking more closely next season


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 20, 2018)

antinous said:


> Nah, it’s not dry. I just haven’t found any where I’m at. Yes! I have a garden, I’ll try looking more closely next season


They love beer. You could always try putting a shallow plate of beer out for them to lure them in.


----------



## antinous (Nov 20, 2018)

WildSpider said:


> They love beer. Maybe you could put a shallow plate of beer out for them to lure them in.


I have a feeling I’d find the neighbors kids drinking out of it before the slugs get to it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Debra (Nov 20, 2018)

I found a snail in our yard and held onto it so my son could get a better look after school. Two weeks passed and I went to put it in the front garden so it would stay out of my veggies and the darn thing is pregnant. Well, it’s too cold for a pregnant snail to find a warm place to lay her eggs even in Texas. So now I’m a snail rescue? 
I’m glad to find this because I love this site and researching snails is making my eyes tired. 
Are you planning on making these pets?


----------



## Debra (Nov 20, 2018)

As for the snail eggs, I found those under a walking stone in our yard.

This snail was literally in my pepper plant. I was very surprised and a little creeped out.


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 20, 2018)

Debra said:


> Are you planning on making these pets?


Hopefully a few of them. I'm guessing the snail eggs are from Cornu aspersa_._ That's the most popular snail in our yard right now it seems like. I'm not sure what the slugs will be from yet. We have several species in our yard. My best guess is they will be an Arion sp..

How about you guys? You keeping the snail and its eggs?


----------



## Debra (Nov 20, 2018)

Oh I don’t know. I want to and I don’t. I’m not going to release them in winter and from what I’ve read they aren’t really useful for anything. I guess it depends on if I get attached to the little turds.


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 20, 2018)

Debra said:


> I guess it depends on if I get attached to the little turds.


Yeah, I know the feeling. Those faces can be hard to resist .


----------



## Debra (Nov 20, 2018)

WildSpider said:


> They love beer. You could always try putting a shallow plate of beer out for them to lure them in.


I read beer in an orange peel makes a good trap. If we didn’t have such bad ants I would be more willing to try something like this.


----------



## Debra (Nov 20, 2018)

The pregnancy reveal is a huge moment in any snail’s life. Had I not picked it up (they are hermaphroditic so it’s an it) we never would have known. I really do think it’s cool. It’s more of a space issue at this point because we are about to set them up in a five gallon tank a friend happened to have. And I think it’s just a plain old snail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 20, 2018)

Debra said:


> I read beer in an orange peel makes a good trap. If we didn’t have such bad ants I would be more willing to try something like this.


We have a terrible time with ants too. I think there's colonies living in our walls, lol.

The beer traps work awesome! I haven't tried them in an orange peel but I've put them in butter or yogurt containers (with the top on) and cut a hole in the side of it so the slugs can crawl through. That's how I knew that slugs love beer.


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 20, 2018)

Debra said:


> The pregnancy reveal is a huge moment in any snail’s life. Had I not picked it up (they are hermaphroditic so it’s an it) we never would have known. I really do think it’s cool. It’s more of a space issue at this point because we are about to set them up in a five gallon tank a friend happened to have. And I think it’s just a plain old snail.


Wow, is that the snail with the eggs in the picture?


----------



## Debra (Nov 20, 2018)

WildSpider said:


> Wow, is that the snail with the eggs in the picture?


Yes. I wasn’t sure. Husband and google confirmed. He was like “so you don’t want it to get cold and lose its babies right? Okay let’s figure out what to do with it”. I can’t help it.


----------



## Debra (Nov 20, 2018)

WildSpider said:


> We have a terrible time with ants too. I think there's colonies living in our walls, lol.
> 
> We are in an area in Texas that fire ants don’t make mounds for some unholy reason. Sitting outside to do some breathing so I can be a calmer mother after nap time (which doesn’t exist anymore) should not end in fire ants up my shorts. It wasn’t a good day for anyone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 20, 2018)

Debra said:


> Yes. I wasn’t sure. Husband and google confirmed. He was like “so you don’t want it to get cold and lose its babies right? Okay let’s figure out what to do with it”. I can’t help it.


They're a nice invert to own since they usually seem to be pretty easy to take care for. You guys have everything figured out for care?


----------



## Debra (Nov 20, 2018)

WildSpider said:


> They're a nice invert to own since they usually seem to be pretty easy to take care for. You guys have everything figured out for care?


Fresh greens, moist soil, and I repurposed our dragon’s first uvb light and rigged it up when it was in a salad container in the kitchen. With the five gallon tank, the light is my only concern. I didn’t expect it to be a long term thing. I also managed to keep some basil alive by that light. I’m basically magic.


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 20, 2018)

Debra said:


> Fresh greens, moist soil, and I repurposed our dragon’s first uvb light and rigged it up when it was in a salad container in the kitchen. With the five gallon tank, the light is my only concern. I didn’t expect it to be a long term thing. I also managed to keep some basil alive by that light. I’m basically magic.


Sounds like you have a pretty cool setup there .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Debra (Nov 20, 2018)

WildSpider said:


> Sounds like you have a pretty cool setup there .


Awe. Thanks. I’m never really sure if im doing it right! Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 20, 2018)

Debra said:


> Awe. Thanks. I’m never really sure if im doing it right! Thank you.


I'm not an expert or anything but from what I know of snails, it sounds to me like it should work . It's pretty cool you have a 5 gallon tank for them.


----------



## Debra (Nov 22, 2018)

WildSpider said:


> I'm not an expert or anything but from what I know of snails, it sounds to me like it should work . It's pretty cool you have a 5 gallon tank for them.


Fresh broccoli leaves (because they were sold as “vegetable” for .37 and I’m a curious sort) and we didn’t have a screen so since they aren’t really moving and the eggs haven’t hatched I’m thinking we have time before we need to switch from the cookie cooling sheet . I couldn’t sleep without some kind of block.


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 22, 2018)

Debra said:


> I couldn’t sleep without some kind of block.


Nothing strikes me the wrong way with that setup. It looks good to me .

That looks like some happy basil .


----------



## Debra (Nov 22, 2018)

WildSpider said:


> Nothing strikes me the wrong way with that setup. It looks good to me .
> 
> That looks like some happy basil .


This is literally the only herb I have not killed . I got a cilantro at the same time and it died. Got another: dead. My theory is that cilantro knows I don’t like it so it refuses to reward me to the point of its demise.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 22, 2018)

Debra said:


> This is literally the only herb I have not killed . I got a cilantro at the same time and it died. Got another: dead. My theory is that cilantro knows I don’t like it so it refuses to reward me to the point of its demise.


I haven't done a ton with herbs but one I haven't killed yet is sage. That sage is a hardy plant, lol.


----------



## Debra (Nov 22, 2018)

WildSpider said:


> I haven't done a ton with herbs but one I haven't killed yet is sage. That sage is a hardy plant, lol.


Omg I turned around to see this. I almost peed myself. Little embarrassing but seriously like wasn’t prepared for this. Definitely have to get a screen before the babies are born. So glad I was willing to sacrifice the cooling rack. I wasn’t prepared.


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 22, 2018)

Debra said:


> Omg I turned around to see this. I almost peed myself. Little embarrassing but seriously like wasn’t prepared for this. Definitely have to get a screen before the babies are born. So glad I was willing to sacrifice the cooling rack. I wasn’t prepared.


Is that the mom or did it come in from somewhere else?


----------



## Debra (Nov 22, 2018)

WildSpider said:


> Is that the mom or did it come in from somewhere else?


No that’s the mom. She just hadn’t moved honestly in a couple of days. I was actually wondering if she hadn’t made it. The egg cluster had detached and quite frankly I thought we had more time before we had to get a screen for the top. We have added a layer of protection even though now I know that they can’t get out of their shells.


----------



## Debra (Nov 22, 2018)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/EyCHzJdJNxphipus5
This all started with me wanting Mark to see a snail. I can handle Dubia Roaches but a snail peeking through the slats gives me the creeps. ‍‍‍‍


----------

